# My DIY Python Enclosure.... Thanks to the help and advice from Aussie pythons.



## burkey (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I’ve been browsing and reading through your forums for a while now, gathering information and ideas from all the brilliant people on this forum. However this is my first ever post. My girlfriend and I recently got our first snake, a baby Jungle Python named Socrates, Sooci for short.

You know a lot of what I read said these little guys would be very snappy, we haven’t been bitten yet. Touch wood! He has been great, hasn’t missed a feeding, made a full shedding the other day.

We had him in a clickity clack thing, and well I could just tell he was out growing out of it faster than expected. Now I know I could have kept him in there longer, but due to the fact he has settled into his new home so well, I didn’t see a problem with upgrading him now.

So, I want to first mention that I have never built anything with wood before, the drill I used cost $16.00 – Love Bunnings J, and the only other electric tool I had was a table saw and dremel…. Gotta get me one of those renovators!

But with the help of this forum, and the hints tips, others builds etc, this is what I came up with, and I just wanted to share it, as it is my way of saying thank you.

It is 1200 long 400 deep and 600 high Pine timber. It uses Glass sliding doors that lock at the front. It uses a 2x ceramic heat lamps for heat and a UV light above, controlled by a Dimming Thermostat with timer.

I have also installed a series of RGB LED’s across that back to add illumination at night, as well as to simulate sunrise and sunset. And the best part, the whole build cost about $200.00.

Any idea's or suggestions of how to improve the layout would be appreciated... I'm not 100% happy with the way it is. 

So again, thanks for all the ideas and help along the way, even if you didn't know you were helping 

Burkey


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 13, 2013)

Is the UV fluoro on the dimming thermostat also? 
They don't like to be dimmed.


----------



## burkey (Apr 13, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Is the UV fluoro on the dimming thermostat also?
> They don't like to be dimmed.




Na, the Fluro is just on the timer. 7:30 - 6:30.


----------



## jbest (Apr 13, 2013)

for the price and i first time build its lookin great. Congratulations I imagine youd be pretty happy. what did you use to paint it/seal the wood and edges?


----------



## burkey (Apr 14, 2013)

jbest said:


> for the price and i first time build its lookin great. Congratulations I imagine youd be pretty happy. what did you use to paint it/seal the wood and edges?



Thanks, 
There weren't many gaps, but there was one part that needed it. Ifound a non toxic waterproof, gap filler, can't find it at the moment, but itwas just something a guy at Bunnings recommended.

Then I used this: Feast Watson - Exterior Timber Cleaner - Woodclean,This is supposed to clean the wood and prepare it for the stain. 

Then I used this: Feast Watson - Exterior Oil Finishes - Outdoor Furniture Oil,I went with this as it is UV, water, fungi and mould resistant. I used the Jarrah color. 


After I applied 4 coats, I allowed it to dry..... for a long long time. I leftit in the sun for 2 whole days, then I kept a fan on it for a week... proballyoverkill. Then I left it for another week. After this, i just used a wet rag toclean it again. The rag was completely clean and the water wasbeading on the wood. So I left it for another 2 weeks, another 1 with the fanon it. 

I think in all it was nearly 6 weeks before I let the snake go near it.Feared poisoning the little guy  But he's in there now loving it,and doesn't seem to be affected by anything.


----------



## jbest (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome yea the only thing i was thinking is to make sure you had run a silicon around all edges to stop moisture/urates from getting down in the gaps. It would just make cleaning a thousand times easier but it sounds like youve got it covered. Onya mate


----------



## Dinger (Apr 16, 2013)

Well done mate you will have to go in to production.


----------



## burkey (Apr 17, 2013)

Dinger said:


> Well done mate you will have to go in to production.



Thanks mate,  

When my girlfriend read your comment it made her laugh, she's still laughing lol 

Took me nearly three months to finish it lol, trying to find work arounds for not having tools is...... Interesting! Haha


----------

